# Food For Thought



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I saw this last night.It really made me think....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There were multiple thousands of 18-20 yr olds that died in WW2. And they were "expendable" !


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I saw this last night.It really made me think....


It's true. I dont want to get started.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My father was 21 in '44 when he fought in the war.My son is in his late 20's and falls in the '15 category.His feelings get hurt,he's very passive,he has no desire to do anything but play games and he won't let me teach him how to shoot a gun.He won't even hold it for me.He's one of those who think guns are the enemy,ignoring the fact it takes a human to shoot the gun.I thought I raised him better but society...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Some kids today feel they are entitled and want everything handed to them on a silver platter. It's "all about me." They expect parents to coddle to them as well as the rest of society for the rest of their lives. Hard work is not in their vocabulary. Their vocabulary is texting and cell phones almost 24/7 and listening to loud music. LAZY.
Their day will come.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've talked about this a few times. We never had helmets to ride our bikes, we left the house in the morning and as long as we were back in by dark all was good. 

Whining because a house has only one bathroom and they have a single kid? Save me from idiots.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey remember the Bunkers? 4 adults and one bathroom. I think the Brady Bunch had a few. We always made do. My father got his first car with ac in 1980.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL The first car I had with AC was when I bought it. I can tell you Texas is no fun in the Summer when you don't have AC.


----------

